# RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?



## Wackinger (28. September 2017)

*RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Moin zusammen.
Ich könnte mal wieder eure Einschätzung gebrauchen.
Ich habe mir im Januar 2015 mit Hilfe des Forums hier meinen PC zusammengestellt.
Bin auch noch immer sehr zufrieden.
Nun überlege ich, schon mal den Arbeitsspeicher aufzurüsten und im nächsten Jahr dann die Grafikkarte.

Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben welcher Arbeitsspeicher am besten zu meinem System passt?
Gerne als Link und gerne in der 16er und 32 Variante. Oder ist 32 Quatsch?

Danke im Voraus...

Hier mein System:
 Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1
 CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz
 CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
 RAM: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400
 SSD: Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
 HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
 Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W 
 Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail
 Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster 
 Betr.System: Windows 10 64 Bit
 Monitor: BenQ XL2720Z (1920x1080)


----------



## scorplord (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Sofern du nur spielst ist 32 GiB wirklich Quatsch. Da reichen 16 locker und selbst bei Spielen bei denen 16 empfohlen sind hat man mit 8 nie Probleme gehabt.
Ich würde tendenziell dieselben Riegel die du schon verbaut hast einfach nochmal kaufen und dazu stecken.

Wenn ich wem 32GiB empfehlen würde dann nur bei einem kompletten Neubau der für alles gewappnet sein soll und mit genügend Geld in der Hand. RAM ist gefühlt mehr Wert als Gold zur Zeit^^


----------



## HisN (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Dein Speicher muss zu Deiner Software/Settings/Arbeitsweise passen, und nur nebenbei zum System 
Ich sehe heute 16GB eher als Minimum an, selbst für Gamer. Da liegen 32GB näher am Optimum. Wer was von 32GB sind Quatsch für Gamer erzählt, der geht von seiner Software-Auswahl/Settings/Sichtweite/Budget aus. Selbst als Gamer kann man nicht genug RAM haben. 

Der Idealfall ist erreicht wenn Deine Software und Daten komplett ins RAM passen. Das würde nämlich bedeuten dass es keine Lade-Screens und Streaming-Engines mehr benötigt (also das Ende der Streaming Ruckler und Artefakte, an die alle Leute mit wenig Speicher so gewohnt sind, dass es ihnen schon gar nicht mehr in den Sinn kommt das viel Speicher dort Abhilfe schaffen würde). Aber davon sind wir leider noch Lichtjahre entfernt aufgrund der Endlichkeit unseres Budgets.

Solange Du uns nicht verrätst was Du mit dem Rechner machst, haben wir natürlich überhaupt keine Vorstellung davon ob 32GB Quatsch sind oder nicht. Woher sollen wir das Deiner Meinung nach wissen? *g*


----------



## 0ssi (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Einfach mal bei Geizhals auf das Feld Preisentwicklung klicken und dann sollte man eigentlich sehen ob es klug ist aktuell 16 oder 32GB Ram zu kaufen.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast, der Speicher den ich im Rechner habe ist heute genau so teuer wie zu der Zeit wo ich ihn (vor Jahren) gekauft habe.
Ihr seid nur verwöhnt^^


----------



## SupprDeitsch (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Wenn man nicht unbedingt hart Videos konvertieren will während man live auf Youtube sendet würde ich bei den jetzigen Preisen bei deinen 8GB bleiben. Zur Not nochmal 8GB gebraucht kaufen.

Beim Gaming hat man mit 8GB halt mehr Ausreisser der Minimum FPS. Das könnte man mit 16GB verringern.
Ob dir das ein teures Zusatzkit wert ist musst du selbst wissen...

@HisN mit "_16GB als Minimum_" bist eher du der verwöhnte


----------



## HisN (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Naja, ich beobachte halt immer mehr Games die 16GB komplett füllen (inkl. Windows) was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet:
Auf Systemen mit "nur" 16GB RAM muss das System viel mehr Jonglieren als auf meinem, um das zu handeln. Und Daten zwischen HDD/SSD und RAM hin und her schieben bedeutet in der Regel Ruckler (Streaming oder Garbage-Collection) oder Artefakte (Streaming) und längere Ladezeiten.

Vielleicht ist meine Definition von "Optimum" auch deutlich anders als die vieler Gamer, die nur in FPS denken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es gibt ja auch "Features" die ohne viel RAM gar nicht funktionieren.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLI4eb5BrLg:486

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Sache ist die: Ich werde nie behaupten das irgendwas mit 16GB nicht läuft. (Das machen andere für mich^^ [ARK] Massive RAM-Probleme - ComputerBase Forum )
Was ich sage: Es wird mit mehr Speicher wahrscheinlich besser laufen.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Man muss selbst wissen ob man das honorieren möchte oder nicht.


----------



## scorplord (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Bei gut programmierten Spielen und Anwendungen heißt voll ausgelasteter RAM nicht das weniger Probleme verursachen würde.
Gut optimierte Software nimmt halt soviel RAM wie möglich.
Genug Spiele die mit 4GiB VRAM gut laufen können trotzdem 8GiB VRAM oder mehr komplett belegen solange sie können.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Das ist zu kurz gedacht.
Gut optimierte Software nimmt so viel RAM wie möglich, damit die Daten *nicht* von der HDD/SSD geladen werden müssen, was Ruckler oder Artefakte bringen könnte.
Du kannst nicht das eine erwähnen, und das andere unter den Tisch kehren.

Und jetzt der Knaller. Schlecht optimierte Software profitiert genau so davon, weil dort Windows den Part der Daten-Vorhaltung übernimmt.
Es wird jedes Fitzelchen von Deinem Speicher belegen, damit die Daten *nicht* von der SSD/HDD geladen werden müssen.


Man schaue auf das Wort "FREI" und den Wert dahinter, kurz bevor man den Rechner abschaltet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und genau deshalb ist das "Optimum" erst dann erreicht wenn alle Deine Programme und Daten zu 100% im RAM gehalten werden können.
Was bei einem GOW4, das über 100GB auf die Datenträger knallt, noch in weiter Ferne liegt^^


----------



## Wackinger (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Ich nutzte den Rechner hauptsächlich zum Daddeln. Speziell Shooter wie das kommende Call of Duty WW2...


----------



## HisN (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Ich weiß nicht was die Software, die es noch nicht gibt an RAM braucht.
Aber die älteren Teile haben 16GB schon gut gefüllt nach einiger Zeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wackinger (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Wäre gebraucht ja dann dieses Kit hier oder?
8GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit  4711148598835 | eBay


----------



## HisN (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Könntest Du zu Deinem RAM ja einfach dazustecken.
Wenn die Betriebsspannung identisch ist hättest Du dann 12GB pro Kanal.


----------



## NuVirus (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Also ich würde mir nen 16GB Kit holen da Vollbestückung zu Instabilität führen kann gerade bei höher getakteten RAM was 2400er DDR3 durchaus ist.

Dann kannst du erstmal testen ob die beiden Kits zusammen laufen, falls ja behalten und ansonsten kannst das bestehende 8GB Kit ja verkaufen.

Mit 24GB bist auf jedenfall Save in Zukunft denke deine CPU wird noch ne Zeit lang reichen von daher lohnt es sich schon.
Alternativ halt jetzt die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und jetzt Anfang Oktober direkt auf den 6-Kern Coffeelake mit DDR4 Speicher wechseln und bisherige CPU Mainboard und RAM verkaufen.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

24GB 1600er RAM halte ich für geschickter als 16GB 2400er.
Da macht die Menge den Kohl fetter als die Geschwindigkeit.

Aber ich bin ja sowieso der Idiot, der immer nur Menge predigt^^


----------



## Wackinger (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Ok, dann müsst ihr mich doch noch einmal aufklären. 
Ich habe jetzt 2 Riegel drin mit je 4gb. Hole ich mir das o.g. gebrauchte Kit kommen zwei weitere Riegel mit je 4gb dazu.
Was bedeuten dann die 12gb pro Kanal?
Und ich dachte man sollte unterschiedliche Riegel nicht zusammen lauf lassen (2x4gb + 2x8gb)?


----------



## NuVirus (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Probleme kann es mit beiden Kombinationen geben, aber du musst auf jedenfall drauf achten das du in Channel A jeweils 1x4GB 1x8GB packst und in Channel B genauso


----------



## HisN (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*



Wackinger schrieb:


> Ok, dann müsst ihr mich doch noch einmal aufklären.
> Ich habe jetzt 2 Riegel drin mit je 4gb. Hole ich mir das o.g. gebrauchte Kit kommen zwei weitere Riegel mit je 4gb dazu.
> Was bedeuten dann die 12gb pro Kanal?
> Und ich dachte man sollte unterschiedliche Riegel nicht zusammen lauf lassen (2x4gb + 2x8gb)?



Mein Fehler, ich dachte Du kaufst Dir zwei 8er Riegel. Sorry.
Und natürlich kann man unterschiedliche Riegel zusammen laufen lassen.
Sie sollten dann halt "richtig" gesteckt sein (die gleiche Ram-Menge in jedem Kanal) und der Speichercontroller kann keine unterschiedlichen Spannungen und Timings anlegen. Das bedeutet das es geschickt wäre, wenn Takt, Timings und Versorgungsspannung identisch wären.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Lt. PCGH Test verursacht eine Mischbestückung (2x 4 GB + 1 x 8GB) in etlichen Spielen schlechte Frametimes / Ruckler. 

@ HiSN 
Ist es nicht ein gewaltiger Unterschied bezüglich des benötigten Arbeitsspeichers, ob man mit GtX970 & 1080p (sowie 60fps) oder mit deiner Titan X & Ultra HD spielt? Und letztere sogar noch soweit mit Einstellungen quält, dass die FPS womöglich unter 60 FPS fallen. 
Mit meiner 1070 waren 8 GB zu knapp (@1080p + bisschen Donwsampling und 60 FPS), Arbeitsspeicher voll und Ruckler. Mit 16 GB wunderbar, höchste Auslastung waren etwa 10,5 GB (@1080p + bisschen DS und 60 FPS).

Also wer mit Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte spielt und die Erstellung so wählt, dass mind. 60 FPS dargestellt werden, finde ich 32 GB  übertrieben.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jb0t-j-klQ:2036

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


PUBGs z.b. füllt bei mir auch in FHD die 16GB ganz knapp.
Und wir haben doch etliche User die bei 8GB von Standbildern berichten. Warum nur? *g*

Ark, mittlere Einstellungen, spiel kackt mit 16GB ab, wenn man lange genug spielt, weil scheinbar jeder Dino seinen eigenen Platz im RAM braucht^^

[ARK] Massive RAM-Probleme - ComputerBase Forum (kommt nicht von mir^^).

Ich würde ja sagen: Die Software-Auswahl ist der Löwen-Anteil. Die Settings sind die Kirsche auf dem Kuchen. 4K mit vollen Settings braucht sicherlich mehr RAM als FHD mit LOW-Settings. Da sag ich nix gegen. 
ABER ... ob es gewaltig ist ....

Ich finde es ja schon langsam lustig, wenn die Leute genau so viel VRAM im Rechner haben wie Systemspeicher


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Kauf dir auf jeden Fall gebrauchten RAM. DDR3 würde ich neu heute nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Wackinger (28. September 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Ok, danke zusammen.
@Threshold: Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen...


----------



## SA1278 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

16 reichen volkommen. Ich selber habe 16GB und selbst spiele wie Star Wars Battlefront, welches 16GB als Empfohlen hat benutzt in den höchsten Einstellungen nicht mehr als 10GB.


----------



## Neppi88 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was die Software, die es noch nicht gibt an RAM braucht.
> Aber die älteren Teile haben 16GB schon gut gefüllt nach einiger Zeit.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde das mit dem RAM ist ein komisches Phänomen. 
Hab ja selber "nur" 16gb aber die habe ich bisher bei maximal 12gb gesehen. 
Wie kommt dieser Unterschied?


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Ich muss meinen Browser nicht schließen wenn ich zocke? *g*


----------



## Merowinger0807 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Also ich fand 24GB auch sehr beruhigend mit meiner ausgedienten Haswell-Plattform. 
2 VM's (je 4GB zugeteilt) offen, 4-5 BrowserTabs inkl. Youtube, nebenbei ein Spiel oder auch zwei... da war mein Ram auch zu gut 18-19GB gefüllt. Kommt halt vor wenn man arbeitet UND spielt nebenbei 

Mehr ist immer besser... aber bei den momentanen Preisen... muss man halt evtl. Abstriche machen.


----------



## Neppi88 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich muss meinen Browser nicht schließen wenn ich zocke? *g*



Also ist es ehr nur eine nutzungs/Verhaltens Sache.


----------



## Wackinger (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Moin. Bin grad am verzweifeln. Habe nun die beiden zusätzlichen 4er Riegel gekauft und wollte sie mal eben in die verbleibenden Steckplätze einsetzten. Dabei habe ich bemerkt, dass der sch... Lüfter so groß ist, dass er den vierten Steckplatz verdeckt. Egal wie ich das Ding drehe. Kann ich den Rechner nun mit drei Riegeln laufen lassen oder ist das keine gute Idee?


----------



## NuVirus (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Wie viel Platz hast du denn??
die roten Rippen oben kannst du abmachen - kannst es ja erstmal mit den bereits eingesetzten testen ob es reicht die drunter zu setzen dann.

Drei Riegel wäre schlecht dann lieber die Module zurück und 2x8GB neu kaufen und die bisherigen verkaufen


----------



## Wackinger (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Moin.
Sry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Konnte den PC erst heute wieder zusammen bauen. Danke für den goldenen Tipp NuVirus. Ohne die Rippen passts.
Muss ich jetzt noch irgendwas einstellen damit ich die vollen 16gb nutzen kann?


----------



## HisN (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Nein.
Das Windows Bezahlmodell beruht teilweise auf der Speichermenge. Die wird zuverlässig erkannt, wenn die Riegel vom Bios betrieben werden können.


----------



## Wackinger (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 8gb auf 16gb oder gleich auf 32gb?*

Ok, danke.


----------

